# Documentary about water pollution



## IndigoKoi (Jun 29, 2010)

A friend of mine that works for the FDA posted this video on FB, and it blew me away. I mean, I know that pollution is an issue, but the things they show in this video.... wow. Take a look, and share your thoughts.

http://www.documentary-film.net/sear...h.php?&ref=212


----------



## tri31 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I find it amazing that this issue is not more recognized. We live in an area where water for profit threatens to destroy millions of gallons of water every year for the next decade. Our families will have no choice but to consume it anyway. Knowledge is power. This is a great documentary.


----------



## Happiestever (May 13, 2007)

That was great! I think I will use it as a base for my presentation!


----------

